# Grading System for Cherries?



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't know, but thanks for the read. I didn't know anything about the different grades. I just assumed all those "Fire Red" posts I see on thread titles just meant "really really red"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

PFR pretty much just means mini-lobsters


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Mannie Bothans said:


> I just read a post on the ShrimpNow forum that mentioned defined classes of cherry. Is this a commonly accepted nomenclature?


Yep, that's pretty much how it goes. Most people don't bother with all of those grades though, you see red cherry shrimp, which range in color from what they call cherry shrimp to the high grade sakura (which means cherry in Japanese anyway...) and painted fire reds, which range in color from what they call fire reds to painted fire reds. 

I'm sure that there are people with very stable, narrowly colored colonies of cherry shrimp that better fit those individual grades, but most of the shrimp colonies I've seen have far more variation and would more fairly be grouped into broader categories, at least for sale purposes.


----------



## wiredconcepts (Dec 4, 2011)

What would you guys grade these cherries?


----------



## Kannachan13 (Nov 19, 2011)

Aurgh! Now I'm even more upset over my tank dying, most of my shrimp were at least "High grade sakura/ low grade fire red" by that chart or better. I honestly don't know how the grading system works, I mostly just assume sakura/ fire reds are better than plain ol' cherries and leave it at that.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

wiredconcepts said:


> What would you guys grade these cherries?


High grade sakura or fire red. It's definitely not the mini-lobster but still a great looking shrimp. The males look like lower grades though.


----------



## wiredconcepts (Dec 4, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> High grade sakura or fire red. It's definitely not the mini-lobster but still a great looking shrimp. The males look like lower grades though.


You may be seeing the babies the males are vary from striped to solid red you can see a solid red male on the rock in the background. Thanks for the info I had no idea the guy I got these shrimp from carried that quality of shrimp. I have tons of babies and about to have to give some up haha.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah yea you're right. That shrimp in the back is shaped like a male. I thought those were males in the foreground haha.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for this info!! I learn something new today!!!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

This me out I was looking for a cherry grade list. Thanks


----------

